# Sibelius 2018.4 released



## ScoringFilm (Apr 12, 2018)

http://www.avidblogs.com/sibelius-2018-4/

http://resources.avid.com/SupportFiles/attach/Sibelius_2018.4_Whats_New.pdf


----------



## Pietro (Apr 12, 2018)

It's a really great progress with Sibelius this year. However, for me, this version is quite unstable. I get frequent crashes on large scores, some of them don't even open for that reason.

- Piotr


----------



## fixxer49 (Apr 13, 2018)

Pietro said:


> It's a really great progress with Sibelius this year. However, for me, this version is quite unstable. I get frequent crashes on large scores, some of them don't even open for that reason.
> 
> - Piotr


Piotr, what are your system specs? (i.e. Mac/PC, OSX version, etc...)


----------



## Pietro (Apr 13, 2018)

Windows 10 (Anniversary Update). I'll check on Surface Pro 4 later today, it has the latest updates, but I think it might not really be the issue.

I'll be reporting the problems to Avid, as soon as I have some spare time to do so.

- Piotr


----------

